# Flight pen



## Hillybean (Oct 30, 2005)

Hey Everyone,
Ok, so my loft should be done by the end of this coming week...But, not really complete because they don't have a flight pen.

At first (and I still might) I was going to add on a small flight pen the design and size of a really big rabbit hutch (with a lot of height)...ex: Wire mesh, wood frame and about 2ft off the ground.

Now, with the new loft design, and the space I can use...it could be much bigger and better. I know height is important....but I still need some help.

How do you go about doing a flooring?? 
Is it ok to have it off the ground and wire on bottom..or do you put them on a ground....with gravel down??
Do they eat the gravel? That probably is not safe.....

It is getting colder here..very fast. My time before it snows is getting more and more limited and it has been raining here a ton. Which is one of the reasons why the loft was not completed sooner.

Can they go the winter in a loft without a flight pen of any type??
God, that sounds bad to my ears...so I would say no. Their loft allows a lot of ventilation and light, tho.

BTW The loft is 8 X 8 x 6.....it is not the biggest, but I only have about 6birds right now and this allows me to add a few more. I don't breed, these are just pets and birds that needed a place. It is a start...I hope to add another loft later on.

Thank You,
Hilly


----------



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)

This is IMO..

I would have it off the ground abit. 

Gates around it if it is close to the ground so nothing really can get under it.

Possible 2x4 along the sides so they can stand on it..

Or support beams in the floor and they could roost on it.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

For my flight pen (8X10), I dug 6 inches down into the ground, filled with fine gravel, layed 1/4" mesh over that, then built the frame on top of the mesh so nothing could dig underneath. Once it was done, I put a couple more inches of fine gravel over the mesh. Sooo easy to clean


----------



## Mindy (Apr 2, 2009)

I got my answer for the last post, since its only 6 birds, I would keep them inside for the winter, and maybe on nice days go out to the loft. I have 4 birds that I keep inside and I let them out on nice days, but always bring them back in. But next year, I'm doing what you are doing making them a new loft outside. mindy


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

With a mesh floor, it will be cold in the winter time. Solid wood floor would probably be better. While a flight pen is important, I would just concentrate on getting the loft done for now, then see what you can do. You said that the loft got a loft of light and air circulation. That may have to do for now. You can always add it later. Yes, raising the floor up off the ground would be good. It will keep it drier.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

if the flight has a roof on it like mine does, I just use pine shavings deep on the floor, I used those patio pavers set in the ground around the perimeter to set the flight pen on so nothing can dig in under. I know some will say not to have an earth floor, but the shavings are very thick, and I know these birds will never touch earth otherwise because they are not let out ever, so I like the fact they can feel earth under their feet and peck around, like pigeons do naturally, but yes, I have to keep them on a deworming schedule , but I would do that anyway. that is my opinon on the floor...if it does not have a roof, then I would go with wire as you do not want pigeons pecking in mud from the rain as wet just is not healthy


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Sorry, don't know what I was reading. Duh! When I said a solid floor, I was refering to the loft part, not the flight pen. Sorry about that. Mine is hardware cloth raised up a couple of feet, some do it right on the ground. Both ways have good points. I prefer the raised hardware cloth, as some bacterias can live in the soil for years. Don't see how you would disinfect it. But I can understand wanting them to be able to walk on the ground also.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Jay3 said:


> Sorry, don't know what I was reading. Duh! When I said a solid floor, I was refering to the loft part, not the flight pen. Sorry about that. Mine is hardware cloth raised up a couple of feet, some do it right on the ground. Both ways have good points. I prefer the raised hardware cloth, as some bacterias can live in the soil for years. Don't see how you would disinfect it. But I can understand wanting them to be able to walk on the ground also.


bacteria is everywhere, but mother nature composts things, like a natural disinfecting, if there is 5 or 6 inches of pine shavings, the birds rarely get at the dirt part and very little fecal matter gets in the dirt, you just refresh the shavings every now and again by taking out the bulk and replacing them, think of it as like a wooden floor, it is just a different wood, pine shavings. everything stays nice and dry because I have a roof over it so bacteria does not have a good chance to grow well. also the oils in pine have their own disinfection properties as well, not sure if it does work but it is a nice thought..lol... I think if a flight does not have a roof to keep the rain out then a wire floor off the ground is the way to go.


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

I agree with all points, it really depends on what you want. Main thing is nothing can get to the birds and the birds cannot get out. Second point is cleaning, which is always a point with pigeons, LOL.

Tony


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2009)

I myself would go with a screened bottom up off the ground for an avairy ,thats how all mine are made .. heres a great referance from pine creek lofts
http://www.pinecreeklofts.com/construction.html


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

spiritwings, that sounds good. Could you use something like pine needles as well as the wood shavings?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

LokotaLoft said:


> I myself would go with a screened bottom up off the ground for an avairy ,thats how all mine are made .. heres a great referance from pine creek lofts
> http://www.pinecreeklofts.com/construction.html


Wow! I want that flight pen.


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2009)

Jay3 said:


> Wow! I want that flight pen.


dont we all lol  and thats just one side ..heres a better picture of his whole loft ,beautiful place he has 
http://www.pinecreeklofts.com/


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I just checked out his web site. Good Lord!


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

*Incredable!*

Years ago, when I first got interested in pigeons, that's the 1st website I found  Very impressive and beautiful! I even have some of his pictures


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Jay3 said:


> spiritwings, that sounds good. Could you use something like pine needles as well as the wood shavings?


I think some mixed in would be ok. but pine needles do not keep things as dry.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

LokotaLoft said:


> dont we all lol  and thats just one side ..heres a better picture of his whole loft ,beautiful place he has
> http://www.pinecreeklofts.com/


yes, I was drooling when I found that site about a year ago....wish I could win the lotto and build one just like it.


the flights are great, but his birds are let out to fly, so in that case I would not mind a wire floor with out a roof flight, but I think my flight is great for prisoners, they get a bit of the experience of earth under their little feet and peck and and act more like a pigeon in the wild, without a roof it would not work, it would get too wet.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

spirit wings said:


> yes, I was drooling when I found that site about a year ago....*wish I could win the lotto and build one just like it.*
> 
> 
> the flights are great, but his birds are let out to fly, so in that case I would not mind a wire floor with out a roof flight, but I think my flight is great for prisoners, they get a bit of the experience of earth under their little feet and peck and and act more like a pigeon in the wild, without a roof it would not work, it would get too wet.


Oh yah!! Me too  I sit out with my birds alot now, if I had *that* I'd never come inside! Actually, you could put a den in their for yourself - if he doesn't already have one lol
I had wood and mesh floors in my other flight cages, I even tried crushed stone and deep shavings, I think I tried everything!
I love the gravel in my new flight cage. All total its about 8 inches deep with mesh about 2 inches under the surface. I used the very fine gravel (thats used for mixing concrete) so when it does get wet, its so fine that it dries with about 1 hour of morning sun on it. I just have to lightly rake over the top a couple times a week. For disinfecting, it can be misted with nolvasan and turned over a bit. I am going to put roof panels on the the winter though, that can removed in the spring.


----------

